# Dual Urinal



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, that is just dumb. Guys can hardly stand next to each other in a row, now you gotta rub elbows with them, ewww.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ok, that is just dumb. Guys can hardly stand next to each other in a row, now you gotta rub elbows with them, ewww.


RUB ELBOWS? NAH! :laughing: Bein' that close you will rub more than that!! The only thing that would make these worse were if they were in a tavern... :laughing:!!


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

There have definitely been nights where the extra target area would have been pretty useful, would want to be the one to clean the wall between them though.:whistling2:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> There have definitely been nights where the extra target area would have been pretty useful, would want to be the one to clean the wall between them though.:whistling2:


  Don't you mean ...would NOT want...?? :whistling2:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

*OK except...*

... it is a violation of the International Plumbing Code (if that is the code in your locality). First time I've seen something like that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that pic has been here in another thread some time ago...:whistling2:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

mongo said:


> ... it is a violation of the International Plumbing Code (if that is the code in your locality). First time I've seen something like that.


Both are 15" from center to any side wall... :laughing:
Both are 30" center to center... measuring along the wall :laughing:
Both have 21" of _(shared)_ clearance in front of them... :laughing:

WHAT SEEMS TO BE THE PROBLEM?? :laughing:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Christina said:


> Both are 15" from center to any side wall... :laughing:
> Both are 30" center to center... measuring along the wall :laughing:
> Both have 21" of _(shared)_ clearance in from of them... :laughing:
> 
> WHAT SEEMS TO BE THE PROBLEM?? :laughing:


I do not see a measuring tape but I'd be willing to bet that the urinal on the right is not 21 inches in front of the one on the left. Do not recall the word (shared) in code book. Clearly the rim of right urinal is intruding into the space of left urinal. Our inspectors would turn it down in a heartbeat.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

mongo said:


> I do not see a measuring tape but I'd be willing to bet that the urinal on the right is not 21 inches in front of the one on the left.


_Eeeeaaaassssssyyyyyyyyy _*MONGO*_._

...it was a joke! :jester: 

...a ha! ha! :lol:

...a funny! :laughing:

Look at the bright side... 
The man using this corner could do the twist and his business!! :laughing:
But I am with bartnc37... I would not want to clean the wall between!!


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Christina said:


> _Eeeeaaaassssssyyyyyyyyy _*MONGO*_._
> 
> ...it was a joke! :jester:
> 
> ...


Ok, my apologies. 

Heh, heh.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

:innocent:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd be too tempted to use 'em both at the same time. Kinda like writing my name in the snow. I would then hate to be the janitor that cleans the wall in between them.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Those urinals could lead to a sword fight in a gay bar.:euro:


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

id use one...aint got nothin to hide :w00t:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

reminds me of one of them pollock jokes :laughing:


----------

